# Spreader Recommendations



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

So I pulled out my Earthway this year to put down my first batch of fertilizer...and it was busted. Several parts rusted out (probably from it sitting outside in the years before I cared about the yard). I bought the thing from a place that resells damaged inventory from places, so got it for dirt cheap (and I'm not even sure what model it was...it kind of looks like a 2050, but I don't think the capacity is as high as any of the deluxe/commercial spreaders). Anyway, as the subject line indicates...lookingn for a new spreader. What's the best I can get in the $100-150 range? Is there a huge difference in quality/functionality if I go more expensive than that? Total yard is 12k-ish square feet.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Get one that's sized for your yard and has a quality, metal gearbox, sturdy plastics, etc. Then, keep it lubed. A squirt of marine grease on the gears and annual oil on the axle does wonders.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check your local Craiglist / Facebook market place. I've seen 80lb lesco for $90 locally. A 80lb unit is normally designed to handle the weight and last longer.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

+1 on @g-man recommendation. I have found a few on Craigslist over the last 6 months. 1 was very underpriced. The other came with a Gregson and Clark Spreadermate


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I'd day the titan 50lb (clone of earthway model) is the best bang for your buck unless you have a solid used market. My local craigslist generally has 30yr old rusted out reel mowers posted for $1k. If anything half decent is posted, it's gone before I see it.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I love my Earthway 2150, highly recommended.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

mrigney said:


> What's the best I can get in the $100-150 range? Is there a huge difference in quality/functionality if I go more expensive than that? Total yard is 12k-ish square feet.


I personally would buy a used $20 Scott's spreader to get by for this season. (Then, I would flip it next spring and get your money out of it.) I would start watching Facebook Marketplace and Craigslist until you find a really good deal on a used Lesco, Earthway, Spyker, or Andersons spreader.

I found an Andersons that was only used one time for $100. The deals are out there if you are looking, but probably not this time of year.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Are the Andersons and Lesco spreaders identical? They look very similar.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Shindoman said:


> Are the Andersons and Lesco spreaders identical? They look very similar.


Not identical, but both are very good quality.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jFCTV3qVmE


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

If you're hanging out here, the $100 spreader won't last long. I tried that and the 50lb Lesco. I have an 80lb now and for no reason other than I am hanging around here. I have learned I NEED a stainless frame and NEED to be ready for that point I add the sprayer rig because my backpack sprayer is just not cutting it. Ha. I did watch Craigslist with no luck. Really though, the only thing I suggest is getting one that has a platter above the wheels so the broadcast pattern is good. The cheap plastic ones normally throw into the back of the wheels which pools fert in the tracks.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

I always keep an eye out on the craigslist and FB marketplace ads for spreaders to buy or refurbish. I'm currently looking an Earthway 2170 for $100 or an older stainless steel Scotts Professional model for $75. Looks like the scotts one is stainless steel with a fiberglass hopper. Anyone have experience with either or? The Scotts is older, but stainless steel which is nice.

Here is pic of the scotts that is for sale. Thoughts on these two spreaders and peoples opinions?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

I'd grab up that Scotts.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

This site is having a nice sale on the Lesco
https://www.lawnandpestcontrolsupply.com/collections/spreaders-1/products/lesco-stainless-steel-spreader-80-lb


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

@gsmornot Oh, I completely get what you're saying about the $100 not being enough if I hang around here. I've been hanging around off an on for almost two years. I'm headed that direction. It's just a slow process. Money only goes so far. But if you would've told me two years ago I would've spent $400+ on a hose and hose reel, I would've thought you were nuts. But, I bought an Eley (hose and reel) this spring. Between that and trying to put in some better borders around landscape beds, I doubt I have margin left in my yard equipment budget to spring for the Lesco (or equivalent this year). Not to mention I've got to save some money to upgrade my McLane at some point. It's a dangerous, dangerous game

But back to my original problem. I found a coworker who has a spreader sitting in his garage that he says he's never used. Hes' going to give it to me. Don't know what kind it is (and I doubt he knows), but it'll hold me over for a bit until I find something at least.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Buddy said:


> I always keep an eye out on the craigslist and FB marketplace ads for spreaders to buy or refurbish. I'm currently looking an Earthway 2170 for $100 or an older stainless steel Scotts Professional model for $75. Looks like the scotts one is stainless steel with a fiberglass hopper. Anyone have experience with either or? The Scotts is older, but stainless steel which is nice.
> 
> Here is pic of the scotts that is for sale. Thoughts on these two spreaders and peoples opinions?


Looks like the ad has been removed and seller hasn't responded to my texts. This could be gone already....The hunt continues


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

This is already sold due to the price. However, it popped up last week after I said you can't find deals this time of year! :lol:


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> This is already sold due to the price. However, it popped up last week after I said you can't find deals this time of year! :lol:


Sheesh. Talk about a steal.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's $25, but you'd have to go into Branson. It's a toss up &#128514;


----------

